# Hilfe. brauche Dokumente für die Diplomarbeit



## JDuke (23. Mrz 2005)

Grüß euch!

Ich muss demnächst eine Dokumentation ["Grundlagen der Diplomarbeit (30 Seiten)"] schreiben

Meine aufgabenstellung lautet

J2EE -> Komponenten, Allgemeines, EJB's, ... 
Sun Applicationserver 8 -> Allgemeines, Aufbau,...
Als praktisches beispiel ist einen webanwendung zu erstellen (mit EJB's etc.)

Kann mir jemand ein paar gute Tipps geben... Links, Texte, tutorials, HowTo's etc.
Alles ist hilfreich... wenn jemand reinschreibt was ihm darüber einfällt bin ich auch froh.

In dem gebiet tappe ich noch völlig im dunkeln - habe mit bis jetzt nur mit j2sdk beschäftigt
hab zwar den Applicationserver schon installiert weiß aber leider nicht was ich damit anfangen kann.
Habe mir bereits von Thomas Stark das Buch J2EE gekauft - dieser arbeitet aber mit JBoss als AppServer. Mein Projektbetreuer meinte jedoch dies wäre nicht nötig gewesen. Habe bereits wenige erfahrungen mit JSPs und Servlets gemacht... jedoch wie weit kann ich diese für meine Aufgabe anwenden?

danke für die hilfe schon mal im voraus bitte fleißig posten


----------



## bambi (23. Mrz 2005)

Also zu J2EE und EJB kann ich auf jeden Fall "Enterprise JavaBeans" von Richard Monson-Haefel empfehlen. Das hab' ich 
mir auch gerade besorgt und ist recht gut. Ist allerdings auch sehr umfangreich - musst' halt wissen was Du brauchst...


----------



## Guest (23. Mrz 2005)

http://www.theserverside.com/articles/index.tss (Paar gute Bücher als PDF)
http://www.servercomponentpatterns.org (siehe LifecycleCallback und LostChapters)


----------



## JDuke (30. Mrz 2005)

Sonst noch irgendwer irgendwelche einfälle?

Kann mir mal jemand eine kleine übersicht über die komponenten der J2EE und des Applicationservers posten?


----------



## Guest (30. Mrz 2005)

Frag doch am besten dein Betreuer, ob er dir da weiterhelfen kann bzw. er mehr Info-Material darüber hat.
Wozu ist er den da?

Oder besuch die Uni-Bibliothek...

Ist ja schliesslich eine Diplomarbeit. Da sollte man schon selbst wissenschaftlich recherchieren können.
Und falls du trotzdem kein Plan hast, dann ist das Thema nichts für dich...


----------



## bambi (31. Mrz 2005)

> Ist ja schliesslich eine Diplomarbeit. Da sollte man schon selbst wissenschaftlich recherchieren können.
> Und falls du trotzdem kein Plan hast, dann ist das Thema nichts für dich...


Wahhh wie boese...  :bae: 
Mal ehrlich - was gibt's denn besseres, als mal in 'nem Forum nachzufragen, in dem sicher einige sehr viele Leute sind,
die sich bestens mit dem Thema auskennen und die auch sicher noch einige sehr gute Tuts kennen... Dafuer sind wir
doch da - zum Helfen...

Was ich noch sagen wollte: schon mal auf http://java.sun.com/ gesucht. Da sind einige sehr gute (teilweise aber
nicht ganz so kurze) Tuts. Da findet sich sicher auch was.


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Mrz 2005)

wenn du noch überhaupt keinen Plan hast (und Englisch kannst), dann besorg dir das Buch

Head First EJB

Ansonsten ist der Haefel-Monson natürlich Pflicht, dazu gibt es auch ein paar gute "Workbooks" unter

http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/entjbeans4/

Ansonsten ist die Materie natürlich Schwierig, so richtig gute Einsteiger-Tutorials kenne ich eigentlich nicht, aber schau mal bei 

http://www.java201.com/

vorbei (insbes. bei Free books)


----------



## JDuke (31. Mrz 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Frag doch am besten dein Betreuer, ob er dir da weiterhelfen kann bzw. er mehr Info-Material darüber hat.
> Wozu ist er den da?
> 
> Oder besuch die Uni-Bibliothek...
> ...



Nichtssagende und vorallem nicht weiterhelfende Worte  :applaus: 
Bambi hat recht. Ich hab mich hier im forum gemeldet weil ich hier am meisten Hilfe erwartet habe. Bücher sind schön und gut, trotzdem aber kann man in foren sein problem besser und gezielter darstellen.

Danke für die Posts! Ich setz mich dann mal an die bücher...  :### 
greetz


----------



## JDuke (31. Mrz 2005)

Noch eine Frage: 
 :?: Zur zeit verwende ich von Sun den Applicationserver 8
Von dem gibt es aber nicht so viele unterlagen. Thomas Start verwendet im Buch auch den JBoss.
Ich höre aber überall nur von JBoss, sollte ich auf JBoss umstellen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Mrz 2005)

Würde ich nicht, für nen Anfänger ist das Deploytool und die AdminConsole vom Sun Appserver IMHO wesentlich besser und komfortabler (und lehrreicher)

Wenn du eh nur 30 Seiten schreiben willst lass das, es ist schwierig genug auch nur einen Server in den Griff zu bekommen; ausserdem ist der Sun noch immer die Referenzimplementierung 

Später mal kannst du ja mal beim JBOSS vorbeischauen (manches geht da viel einfacher: kein extra client.jar, deployment per kopieren usw.)

P.S. auch fürn JBOSS gibts nicht wirklich viel + gute Doku, da bist du mit dem 

http://java.sun.com/j2ee/1.4/download.html#tutorial

besser dran


----------

